# stimming and late taking synarel looking for reassurance...



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

HAPPY NEW YEAR!

I overslept this morning so ended up being exactly an hour late taking my synarel, I'm on day 8 of stims at the moment so just taking the synarel to prevent ovulation (I think?) will an hour make any difference?

DH thinks it should be fine, and I'm sure at somepoint that i remember the clinic saying that timings don't have to be exact

hope you can reassure me??


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

No need to panic  It's ok to be a bit out timing wise an hour either side is fine. I've even heard of people forgetting a dose completely and still having a BFP 
All the best 
Maz x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

thanks Maz, we thought it'd be ok, but its always nice to hear a professional agree


----------

